

Please, no more LinkedIn invites ("get yourself onto Facebook if you wish to grab my attention") - tomh
http://segala.com/blog/please-no-more-linkedin-invites/

======
acgourley
Yeah, except everyone who went to college has tens or hundreds of questionable
photos of themselves (tagged and posted by other people) which were originally
posted because facebook was "just for college."

"We finished doing our due diligence on your founding team, and we was
wondering if that 28 second kegstand was with a fast count or not"

~~~
Goladus
Heh good point. On the other hand, on facebook access to basic functions like
sending messages and viewing profiles doesn't cost $20/month.

------
gibsonf1
It would be hard to find a more convincing business argument to joining
Facebook than this.

------
Tichy
All I see on his personal facebook page is a login screen. Not very
compelling.

